# AbsoluTTe Issue 30



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Issue 30 of the TTOC magazine, absoluTTe is now available to all Premium Members online at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members.

There has been a delay in the delivery of the magazines and we hope to have them posted out later this week.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well several hundred mags were posted today so keep an eye out (everyone who hasn't read it already) :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope to see mine in about an hour


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my email today about my welcome pack and magazine ...cant wait to recieve it all


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived this afternoon, another excellent effort by all concerned


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Best issue yet, I think. Cracking feature article by Daniel McKenzie about his motorsport career. Fascinating read.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Best issue yet, I think. Cracking feature article by Daniel McKenzie about his motorsport career. Fascinating read.


+1 on the Daniel feature, a good insight, plus a thoroughly good read all round


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Yea got mine yesterday and mite I say that's a dashing photo of you Andrew


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Great effort guys, Particularly liked the Mark Davies article, well done Mark!


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine arrived today!! Thanks.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Mine arrived yesterday. Many thanks 

Cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

My first magazine and really impressed with it, a good read with great photography.

Well done.


----------



## Tonny_B (May 4, 2012)

How do I get accsess to this mag?
I can't log in , im only a web member tho :roll: Is it only for premium members?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonny_B said:


> How do I get accsess to this mag?
> I can't log in , im only a web member tho :roll: Is it only for premium members?


Yes the magazine is for Premium Members only you can upgrade your membership HERE


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Best yet! great articals and brilliant photography! well done to all involved.


----------



## Tonny_B (May 4, 2012)

I just upgrade from web to premium, will I get mag 31? or do I have to wait til 32 arraive?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonny_B said:


> I just upgrade from web to premium, will I get mag 31? or do I have to wait til 32 arraive?


I've sent you a message , your membership will start with 31


----------

